# color genetic help



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

so i have been searching everywhere for some color genetic stuff. I am trying to breed Barred Japanese Bantams. so i found this color calculator online but its not in English. and the ones i did find when i looked the phenotype and Genotypes were shortened. but the shortened versions didn't make any sense . i know how to use a punnet square, i learned it in school. so if somebody could help me figure out the recessive and dominant colors that would be great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

http://www.diyseattle.com/chickens/barred-gene-use-in-chickens/

See if this article answers some of your questions. There is a ton of information out there. I never had any intention of breeding for barring so can't really help.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Here is some info that might help.

http://kippenjungle.nl/basisEN.htm#basisEN

http://scratchcradle.wordpress.com/genetics-mini-series/

These calculators are in English or have translate buttons.

http://kippenjungle.nl/kruising.html

This one has a calculator for everything.  
http://kippenjungle.nl/Overzicht.htm#pluginTree


----------

